# Trails rund um den Achensee/Österreich



## broncotnt (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe vor im Juli meinen Urlaub in Österreich am Achensee zu verbringen eigentlich ein Familienurlaub nur wenn ich schon einmal da hin fahre nehme ich natürlich mein Rad mit

Jetzt wollte ich mich im Vorfeld mal erkundigen ob evtl. jemand schöne Freeridetrails bzw. Trails kennt rund um den Achensee also meine Vorliebe liegt haupsächlich im bergabfahren 

Bin aber trotzdem dankbar für jede Antwort die ich bekomme (auch wenns mal Berg auf geht).


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2010)

schau mal bei www.bikerides.at. Unter Touren Trailtouren sind einige Touren am Achensee und Rofangebirge aufgelistet.
Wir fahren am Donnerstag hin und ich habe mir einige dort rausgesucht und auf meiner Karte markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2010)

Die Fraktion die selten unter S4 fährt. 

Am Achensee selber gibts eigentlich nicht so viele vernünftige Trails die man auch fahren kann bzw. wo man nicht stundenlang tragen muss. Ein paar Touren sind schon möglich, aber Trails sind rar. Ist besser wenn du in der Gegend von der Bayreutherhütte/Rofan was unternimmst. Siehe Link oben. Ansonst ist's ne recht steinige Gegend. ... und wenn dir jemand einreden will, dass vom Plumsjoch ein Single Trail runter geht: Nein, das ist keiner.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2010)

ja ich bin schon auch gespannt was uns da erwartet. Vor allem das Wetter macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen das verschiebt die S grade noch mal nach oben.
Aber ich habe ja extra meinen 42èr Maxxis Minion auf die Lenkzentrale aufgezogen da trägt sowiso lieber als das man fährt.Der Rollwiderstand ist ungefähr so hoch wie ein Scheunentor im Wind.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

... am Samstag solls ja besser werden.


----------



## dede (2. Juni 2010)

und wenn dir jemand einreden will, dass vom Plumsjoch ein Single Trail runter geht: Nein, das ist keiner

Hab da schon einige Singles runterfahren/-bremsen sehen....


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Hab da schon einige Singles runterfahren/-bremsen sehen....


Die fahren aber meist in die bayrische Richtung wieder ab.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2010)

Wie, ich dachte, da geht´s zu beiden Seiten nach Tirol runter?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2010)

Wir "wollen" fahren Steinernes Tor runter Richtung Maurach.
Von Maurach über Krahnsattel, Alpbühelalm runter nach Kasbach, Fischl. 
Achkirchen Schönjochtal, Unterberg, Alter Steinbergweg zurück nach Achkirch.


----------



## dede (2. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die fahren aber meist in die bayrische Richtung wieder ab.



Behaltet ihr nur die liierten?  Seltsame Strategie.....


----------



## dede (2. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie, ich dachte, da geht´s zu beiden Seiten nach Tirol runter?



Die Eng ist doch schon längst eingemeindet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie, ich dachte, da geht´s zu beiden Seiten nach Tirol runter?


Bla,bla, auf die 150 Meter Eng in Tirol kann man pfeifen. Die hättens euch mit der Zugspitze gleich mit schenken können.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Behaltet ihr nur die liierten?  Seltsame Strategie.....


Wir haben aufgehört Tiroler Blut mit Bayrischem zu vermischen. Hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## dede (2. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wir haben aufgehört Tiroler Blut mit Bayrischem zu vermischen. Hat nichts gebracht.



Liegt wahrscheinlich dran, daß unsers a scho mit z'fui Habererbluad vermischt is (mei Zwerg is ja a a hoiba Preiß....)


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich dran, daß unsers a scho mit z'fui Habererbluad vermischt is (mei Zwerg is ja a a hoiba Preiß....)


Nein, aber man muss heute globaler denken. Über den eigenen Sprach- und Kulturkreis hinaus blicken und dann hart zuschlagen und sich was lohnenswertes schnappen.


----------



## dede (2. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nein, aber man muss heute globaler denken. Über den eigenen Sprach- und Kulturkreis hinaus blicken und dann hart zuschlagen und sich was lohnenswertes schnappen.



...schon gemacht. Erst a hoibe Österreicherin (schon wieder geschieden aber immer noch freundschaftlich verbunden) und jetzt a Ostsee-Badenixe.... so, jetzt mal Schluß mit off-topic


----------



## thomas.h (6. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2010)

Wir sind wieder zurück vom Achensee. Wunderbare Gegend dort. Die Trails sind Top und es gibt unzählige. 
@thomas.h
Erstmal nur sehr nette Leute getroffen, unser Bikehotel Busslehner in Achenkirch.
Die Uphills muss man sich erkämpfen bis 24% auf Schotter (mit 17,5 Kg Bike).
Landschaftlich ist die gegend ja ein Traum, ich würde auch gerne dort leben. Das es keinen Lift bergauf gibt ist uns egal.


----------



## _Lukovic_ (3. Juli 2012)

gibts da auch trails wo man mit dem auto hochfahren kann und dann bis runter ins tal?


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juli 2012)

_Lukovic_ schrieb:


> gibts da auch trails wo man mit dem auto hochfahren kann und dann bis runter ins tal?


Nein, ausser du hast den Schrankenschlüssel der ÖBF.

Ausserdem haben wir sonst schon genug Verkehr in unserem schönen Land. Zum Shutteln hat man infrastruktur in Form von Liften gebaut.


----------



## Heiko123 (12. September 2016)

@RolandMC : Wir möchten gerne dieses Jahr vom 1.-3.10. zum Achensee zum Biken fahren.
Kannst Du uns hier für die 3 Tage einige gute Trails empfehlen.
Wenn Möglich Singletrails mit Spassfaktor bis S2, evtl. auch mit Liftbenutzung.

Wie ist der Bikepark dort so?
Hat man da auch Platz und Spass für Anfänger und zum Üben?


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2016)

Hi Heiko,

Wege bis S2 kenne ich leider keine, höchstens vom Felsentor runter.
War jetzt schon einige jahre nicht mehr dort.

Tut mir leid.
viele Grüsse Roland


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2016)

Bin 2013 dort mal eine Tour gefahren aus dem Zillertal raus.

Weißenbachklamm - Weißenbachalm - Bärnbadalm - Karwendelhaus - Tunnelweg

War recht spassig Tour2: http://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.nl/2013/10/die-hubis-in-den-alpen-3-touren-im.html


----------

